# A.Z.A Z-02 Rims



## hazard225 (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone have pictures of how these rims look on our Cars...and if they were any issues after putting them on. Thanks!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, hazard,
Check these out:

https://ishare.ucr.edu/larry/Public/GTO/wheels/index.html

Larry


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Great page. Thanks!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm wondering about the prostars holeshot2. They rims only go up to 15" because the tires are all meat. I've seen a youtube drag with a GTO having them and they seemed to just bite in.

Can anyone report how they are on the street for everyday use?


----------

